# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  أحكام محكمه النقض فى دعوى ثبوت الملكيهالجزء الرابع ص 575  :- أجراءات التسجيل التسجيل

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*الجزء الرابع ص 575  :- أجراءات التسجيل*

*التسجيل مهمته  _ أثاره بالنسبه للعقود الباطله* 
*التسجيل طبقا لأحكام القانون 114 لسنه 1946 تنظيم الشهر العقارى هو نظام شخص يحرر وفقا لأسماء لايحسب العقارات وليست له صحبه كامله فى ذاته فهو لايصحح بعقود الباطله أو يكمل العقود الناناقصه بل تتم أجراته بناء على طلب أصحاب الشأن أو من يقوم نفاعهم على ضوء البيانات التى أوجبت الماده 22 من القانون أشتمال طلبات الشهر العقارى عليها ونفسها البيانات الخاصه بالتكليف اذا كان موضوع المحرر بصفته فى  دنازه والبيانات  المتعلقه بأصل الى حق الكليه أو الحق محل التصرف واسم العامل السابق أو صاحب الحق لعده وطريقه انتقال الملكيه أو الحق لضمن فيه ورثه وتاريخ شهر عقد التملك ان كان قد شهر والأارق المؤيده فيها أنتهت بعد التحقق من صحتها الى أجراء وشهر المحرر فأنها تكون ترادت واجبتها طبقا للقانون ولو لم ترتب على هذا التسجيل انتقال الحق الى طالب الشهر لعيب فى سند الملكيه او لكون المتعرف بذلك للحق المتصرف فيه طاعا أن الأوراق والمستندات القديمه لاشىء عن العيب اللاحق بمستندات التملك أو ينشر الى وقوع تعرف سابق على ذات الشخص محل الشهر* 
*تسجيل صحيفه دعوى صحه التعاقد – أثره – ماهيه التسجيل – قيد الصحيفه بما موريه الشهر العقارى وصحتها يتم الصلاحيه للشهر – أجراء تمهيدى- لاييعنى اتمام التسجيليبين القانون 114 لسنه 1946 تنظيم الشهر العقارى فى الماده الخامسه عشر سنه الدعاوى التى يجب تسجيلها ومدنيتها دعاوى صحه التعاقد وقف فى ماده السابعه عشر على أنه يترتب على تسجيل صحف هذه الدعاوى أن حق الدعى اذا تقرر بحكم مؤشر به طبق للقانون يكون صحه على من تترتب لهم حقوق عنيته على العقار ابتداء من تاريخ تسجيل صحيفه الدعوى وبذلك وتبن المشرع تقرير هذه الأثار على تسجيل الصحيفه* 

*تسجيل صحيفه دعوى صحه التعاقد :-يتم كاف اتنقل لملكيه – وجوب صدر حكم بذلك والتأشير وفقا لقانون الشهر العقارى 114 لسنه 1946* 

** لايكف لنقل الملكيه تسجيل صحيفه دعوى صحه التعاقد مالم يصدر حكم بذلك ويؤثر به وفقا للمادتين 15 ،17من القانون رقم 144 لسنه 1946 اذا فى هذه الحاله فقط تسمع بأكمله من تاريخ تسجيل صحيفه الدعوى
*وجوب تسجيل العقود من شأنها :-انشاء حق الملكيه أو حق عينى أخر أو نقله او بغيره او زواله فاذا لم تسجل فان هذه الحقوق لانشاء ولانقل ولاتغير ولا ترول حتى بالنسبه للمتعاقد ين / عدم تسجيل التصرف اليه الأول عقده من شأنها شأنه بقاء الملكيه على ذته التعرف فاذا تعرف المشترى فأنى سجل عقده فأن الملكيه بنقل الى المشرى ولو كان سىء النيه ومتوطا مع البائع على حرمان المشترى الأول من الصفقه* 
*أن الماده الأولى من قانون التسجيل رقم 18 لسنه 1932 وقف بأن جميع العقود التى من شأنها انشاء حق ملكيته أو حق عينى عقارى أخرى أو نقله أو يعتبرة أو زواله يجب تسجيلها وأن عدم تسجيلها يترتب عليه لانشأ هذه الحقوق ولا تنقل ولا يعتبرة ولاترول لابن المتعاقدين القصر ولا بالنسبه لغيرهم وأنه لايكون للعقود غير المسجله من الأثر سوى الألتزامات الشخصيه بين المتعاقدين* 

*الجزء الرابع ص593  1129* *–** عدم إنتقال الملكيه فى المواد العقاريه والحقوق العينيه الأخرى الا بالتسجيل سواء بين المتعاقدين أم بالنسبه للغير* *–** بقاء العين محل التعاقد الصادر من مصلحه الأملاك على ذمه المصلحه الباعه قبل التسجيل- تحقيقها للمتفعه العامه فى هذه الحاله* *–** ورود هذا التحقيق على مال مملوكه للدوله اعتباره من الأموال العامه التى لايجوز التصرف منها  لاينقل الملكيه فى المواد العقاريه ولا الحقوق العينيه الأخرى سواء بين المتعاقدين أم بالنسبه للغير الابالتسجيل ومالم يحصل هذا التسجيل تبقى الملكيه على ذمه المتصرف ولايكون للمتصرف اليه فى الفتره مابين تاريخ التعاقد الى وقف التسجيل سوى مجرد أمل فى الملكيه دون أى حق فيها فأذاكان الثابت أن المشترى من مصلحه الأملاك لم يسجل عقدها فأن العين محل التعاقد قد تكون باقيه على ذمه المصلحه الباعه فأذا خققت المنفعه العامه فأن تحقيقها يكون قد ورد على مال من أموال الدوله وليس على مال مملوك لأحد الأفراد وبالتالى تصحيح من الأموال العامه التى لايجوز التصرف فيها* 
*رقم 455 لسنه 34 ف جلسه          /     / ص 16- 1397* 
*ص566- 11139نقل الملكيه* *–** تسجيل* *–** وضع يـد*
*نقل الملكيه لاتتم وفقا للقانون الشهر العقارى* *–** الابالتسجيل* 
*واذا كان الثابت من الأوراق أن يقر بعد رفع الملكيه الى زيد رعقد ابتداء أن وباع هذا الأجر ذات القدر المشار اليه الى الطعون عليه يعيد ابتداء حيث وضع اليد ثم عادو ورثه يكرو باعوا ذات القدر الى الطاعن بعقد مشهر فان توقيع المشترى الأول شاهد على هذا العقد لايقيد شيأ بعد ان كان قد تنازل عن حقوقه فى العين ونقل وضع اليد عليها الى الطعون عليه ولايحول ذلك دون أشكال هذا الاجر بوضع اليد طعن رقم 137 لسنه 47 جلسه /    /*
*الجزء الرابع ص 767 الفصل الأول* *–** تقادم مكسب الفرع الأول* *–** الحيازه*
*1454- شرط التملك بالتقادم هو الظهور بمظهر المالك والحكمه الموضوع استحله فى نييه وضع اليد من الوقائع*
*واللا بيات ولها أن تعبر انتفاعه مبناه التسامح من الجيران لمحكمه الموضوع السلفه المطلعه فى التحقق فى ثبوت وقائع الدعوى فى تقديرها مجرده عن أى اعتبار افراد واضافه اليها الظهور بمظهر المالك فهى الى تستحلف هذه النيه بحسب ما يقوم بمضى المده يقضى قانونا الظهور بمظهر المالك فهى التى تستحلف هذه النيه بحسب مايقوم باعتقادها من وقائع الدعوى وبلا مساقها وعلى ذلك فاذا استجب المحكمه من الواقاع ان انتفاع واضع اليد اذا كان التسامح الذى يحدث من الجيران فذلك لايخرج عن صدور سلفتها ولا فلأنها ولا زعابه عليها فى نيه محمكه النقض حق رقم 13 لسنه 511 جلسه 10/12/1931* 
*ص771 1465 تعتبر الصفقه يكون تبقى ذى اليد الوفقه ملكيته العين عن شخص يعتقد انه المالك لها والمتصرف فيها أو عجيا منهم مالك العين يجابهن ظاهر صريحه الصفقه فعليه او قضائيه او غير قضائيه* *–** وضع اليد بسب ومتى معلوم غير اسباب التملك لاغير صالحا للتملك به الااذا حصل تغيره سببه بزيل عنه صفه الوقتيه وهذا التقيد لايكون الا بأحدىاثنين ان تبلقى ذو اليد الوقفه ملك العين من شخص من الاغيار يعتقد هوانه المالك لها والمستحق للتصرف فيها او ان بجايه ذو اليد الوقفه* *–**مالك العين بجاهتين طاهرة صريحه بصفته فعليه او بصفه قضايه او غير قضائيه تدل دالة جازيه على انه مزمع انكار ملكيته على المالك والاستستئسار بها دونه نص رقم 76 5ق جلسه* 

*23/4/1936*
*ص802 1529 التملك بوضع اليد* *–** كفايته بذاته سببا للتملك للمشترى يقيد شراه غير المسجل على انتقال الحيازة اليه اعتبار حيازته امتداد الحيازة سلفه الباع له / التملك بوضع اليد واقعه متى توفرت شروتها القانونيه فأنه تكفى بذاتها سببا لكسب الملكيه وليس ماتمنع مدعى التملك بهذا السبب من ان يستبدل بعقد شراه غير المسجل على انتقال حيازه العين اليه وتكون حيازه فى هذه الحاله امتداد الحيازه سلفه البائع له* 
*طعن رقم 500 لسنه 29 ق جلسه 25/6/1964 من 15ص 890 ص82 1540*
*الهدوء كشرط للحيازه المكسبه للملكيه المقصود بهامالا ينتفى صفه الهدوءعن الحيازه المقصود بالهدوء الذى هو شرط للحيازه المكسبه للملكيه لاتقتصر الحيازه بالاكراه من جانب الجائز وقف يدنها فاذا بدء الجائز وضع يده هادئا فان التقدى الذى يقع اثناء الحيازه وبمقتضه الحائز لايشوب تلك الحيازه التى تظل هادئه رغم ذلك كما ان يحروتوجبه انذار الى الحائز من تنازعه لاينتفى قونونا صفه الهدوء عن الحيازه* 
*طعن رقم 236لسنه 30 ق جلسه 17/6/1965ص 773*



*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

----------

